# Gary Roach Planer boards



## freebird (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey all,
New around here but a friend of mine is selling some Gary roach planer boards. I am new to planers, but not to fishing. Are these good boards? I looked and looked and looked, but I couldn't find any websites selling them, is this because they have been re-named "Church planer boards", or were they just discontinued? Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

welcome to the site. i saw the gary roach boards at dicks in niles. look like very good boards to me. church makes quality boards. i have 4 and wouldnt hesitate to get 4 more. how much is he asking for them?


----------



## freebird (Apr 18, 2008)

He is offering me $12 for the large ones, and $5 for the smaller ones.(I think this is the price for each individual board, but if it isn't, then I will edit this post). I have been doing a ton of research on these, and i think this is a pretty good price. What do you think?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if you dont take them, i will.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

No brain-er, buy them!


----------

